# navien np240 help



## getinchewd (Feb 16, 2011)

i have been installing alot of navien units as well as others and ran into a problem i cannot solve....3 np-240's with the link cables, set up properly the master,slave1 and slave 2 gas pressure is good,venting is good etc. temp is set at 160 deg f. when i call for water at any gpm the unit(s) heat up to 160 and should be plus or minus 2 deg, but these start jumping around everywhere from 160 to 150 then rapidly up to 190 then shuts down because the heat exchanger to hott??? any help other than throwing them out in the garbage would be great!! lol

oh and the tech support at navien were dicks then wouldent help told me to refer to the manuel and the internet then hangs up then i call back and the ******* sias you just call? then hangs up...last ones i ever put in.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

how about an intro?


----------



## getinchewd (Feb 16, 2011)

luv2plumb said:


> how about an intro?


sorry normally i would have given an intro, had a long day as you can see..lol.. name is joe live and work in western NY,buffalo to be exact and surrounding areas. Been in the field for over 11 years and hold multiple journeymens needed to work here. i saw this site searching on google and here i am..networking is great!!


----------



## getinchewd (Feb 16, 2011)

ok...it was all in the dip switch settings!!!! all good but the beef i still have is that the navien tech support were no help and didnt want to help. finally got fed up and tracked down a local rep and he called me back verry quickly. I was verry impressed and problem solved in 5 min. thank you local navien rep!!


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I have taken a navien tech course, and the reps literally told us not to call the tech support because they are useless, they told us to immediately call the local rep, it's too bad u had such a bad experience, I am not completely sold on the whole tankless idea, but if I had to choose one, it would be navien, I wouldn't discount them completely


----------



## Baber (May 20, 2010)

Plumber patt said:


> I have taken a navien tech course, and the reps literally told us not to call the tech support because they are useless, they told us to immediately call the local rep, it's too bad u had such a bad experience, I am not completely sold on the whole tankless idea, but if I had to choose one, it would be navien, I wouldn't discount them completely


I second this as well. The rep in our area gave us his personal cel # just because of this.


----------

